# Tajima embroidery machine stitch caps to arm of machine...Help



## Xtreme1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello... Looking for help...I have been running puffy foam caps. My machine is stitching the cap to machine. It is laying an huge amount of thread between inside of cap and the arm of machine.I would greatly appreciate any help anyone could give me. My machine is a Tajima TFMXC1501/450WCT .Thank P


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

take a pic of it and post. it is hard to imagine how to solve the problem without seeing it.


----------



## BlueTarper (Apr 3, 2009)

Have you checked your tension on bottom spool and you may want to re-thread to make sure everything is the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

looks like bird nest.
is an very good article on Embroidery Machine and Garment Printer training, repair and support about bird nest


----------



## Bodwick (Aug 20, 2010)

I had an issue with nesting after I'd run some merrowing thread through as a test. It was a big mistake and I ended up stripping the entire front end looking for the problem this thread caused.

I eventually took apart the rotary hook removing the little screws to find enough thread/fluff to stop the hook flowing freely on the runner. This thread was completely hidden on the running track but was enough to cause all sorts of errors. 

Undoing the screws shown here breaks the hook into parts for cleaning.


----------

